# Beef Jerky



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Now taking orders for beef jerky. 2 oz packages are $4.00, a pound for $30.
Shipped via USPS (up to 1 pound is $3.09 according to their calculator, shipped from 18445).
PM or email at [email protected] , or visit on facebook at mountainmeats and more.

More flavors to come as they get certified by the state; original and cajun are on the way.

Have a great day.

Matt


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

No order at the moment, but wanted to congratulate you for getting that dehydrator working and getting the permits for selling. Good luck with the venture.


----------

